# Black Moor Problem



## Ken Tama (Mar 30, 2010)

Ive had a 55 gal tank for about 8 months. I cycled with common goldfish. My tank currently has 1 Black Moor, 1 Oranda, 1 Ryukin, and 2 common goldfish. I checked my levels and they are all within normal range. 

All my fish, except for the Black Moor, act pretty normal. The Moor hangs out at the top of the tank sometimes vertical sucking air. It almost never dives down and swims around. At first I thought it might be swim bladder but every once in awhile he will dive down. So its not like he cant dive. 

It will eat, but it will usually only stay and get the floating leftovers that dont sink to the bottom. (I always soak the floating food where they wont eat off the top all the time)

Then I thought oxygen problem, but I have a bubble curtain going all the way across the back of the tank. So oxygen shouldnt be a problem. 

Now Im running out of ideas. Do you guys have any suggestions???


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Ken Tama said:


> Ive had a 55 gal tank for about 8 months. I cycled with common goldfish. My tank currently has 1 Black Moor, 1 Oranda, 1 Ryukin, and 2 common goldfish. I checked my levels and they are all within normal range.
> 
> All my fish, except for the Black Moor, act pretty normal. The Moor hangs out at the top of the tank sometimes vertical sucking air. It almost never dives down and swims around. At first I thought it might be swim bladder but every once in awhile he will dive down. So its not like he cant dive.
> 
> ...


I don't honestly feel that there is anything wrong with him. Some Black Moors will stay in one area of the tank while others tend to swim around. It also might be that he's lonely. I would say get him a Black Moor friend, but you're tank is already full. You could get rid of the two commons and add a Black Moor or two though.


----------



## Ken Tama (Mar 30, 2010)

I might have figured it out. I filled the tank up all the way to the top. Seems like he thought the bubbles from the filter was floating food. Hes not hanging out at the top so much anymore.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Ken Tama said:


> I might have figured it out. I filled the tank up all the way to the top. Seems like he thought the bubbles from the filter was floating food. Hes not hanging out at the top so much anymore.


Goldfish prefer sinking food anyway. Get the Omega One Medium Sinking Goldfish Pellets and they'll love you for it.


----------

